# Off topic: What highschool studnets...



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_Hello dear pals
_So the fact that I'll be an exchange student is 99% possible (1% is I lost my VISA or accidentally burn or spill water on it) 
_I want to know what 12th grade student study (well, the basic topics in some main subjects only)
_Secondly, I want to know about books and materials, do they buy or borrow them? Are they costy?
_Finally, do you have any suggestion for me as an exchange student, the ambassador of Vietnam to the United States?
_Thanks for all help, comments, ideas and reading! 

PS: Ha, Shev, did you see how clear it is when I use dashes?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

well since im only a junior, going into it this year im not too sure, but it think you study economics, and philosophy, it really depends on your courses

you borrow them (around here atleast) and usually u buy them in college(and they arent cheap) but if you lose them, books generally run 60 - 80$ for highschool

lol, the best advice i can ever give you, is stay away from LA, lol just dont get your self into trouble


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

My senior year in high school i think i took physics, pre-calculus, chemistry, current events history class, english, spanish.... and a few more im sure im missing...

anyways if you consider yourself an above average student I think you'll find that the american high school classes are a joke. Atleast at my school they were. Now that im in college ill say that my senior year classes just seemed to be extremely watered-down versions of classes im taking now. 

And unless your going to a private school or something the school should supply all of your books. The only exception is that in your english classes the teacher might require that you buy the novels you'll be reading.

My suggestion is to just have fun. The teachers at my high school were always really lenient with exchange students.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

I go to a private school and we buy all our books (about $50-$80), but at the end of the year you sell them for about 60% the original price. Pre-calc, physics, economics...


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

The books should be supplied by the school. I am going into junio year.. Im taking both of my vocational and art classes this year. I hate art... I'll be taking honors BIO II or chemistry, math III, welding (vocational) ceramics (art) this year I get to only take 6 classes, so Im going 2-7 periods. some ppl take zero period and go 0-5. but I like to sleep in. I think also economics, I dont really rememeber.

and the indentations do look great


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow... cool! I took the points! Thanks guys


> anyways if you consider yourself an above average student I think you'll find that the american high school classes are a joke.


No I'll appreciate that...

_Well so I'll sign up for courses at the begining of th school-year?
THis is what I have learnt last year:
_Math: I kinda went thru pre-calculus here in the 11th grade, how about Geometry over there? First I'm with plate, then solid now vectuer... I love geometry.
_Physics: Went thru DC last year... 
_Chemistry: A bit on organic chemistry (Hidrocarbon) for last year.
_Biology: Basic Genetics, Basic Ecology.
What do you guys think? Should I be catching up?
Thanks again!


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

when i was in high school, the school provided the books for the students.
i had to take 6 classes every year.
1) math
2) english
3) science
4) social study 
5) elective
6) elective

electives are classes that you can pick, it can be Band, chorus, physical education, dance, and many others.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

its not much to worry about, looks like you have most of the require classes to pass, but im sure there are advanced classes for you to take, but it is optional


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a lot of variation in curricula among different school districts and states, and the size of the district also has a big impact on the variety of courses offered.
As a general guideline, most schools will require some sort of English or Literature, some sort of math and/or science, some sort of government, economics, or history, and some sort of physical education ( sport, band, ROTC ) . You can then take an elective or two in something you find interesting, like music/drama/art/agriculture/wood or industrial shop, etc... . Upon registration you will be given a list of options from which you may pick. The books are free, but sometimes there may be lab fees.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Books are free
Depending on what you have already taken you get to choose your classes. But the basics are Social Studies, English, Math and science. But those are also depending on what you have taken and what that certain high schools requirements are to graduate.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for your help
What do you think about hornored classes? I'll do the picking up at the beginning of the school-year?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I took honors classes, they are harder and you get higher Grade Point Averages (GPA) when you take them because they are a weighted class. I took a few just to get away from the stupid people. LOL. 

Max didnt you say you had a choice whether to do college or high school?


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

if you can do the honors classes go for it'll be much better....and if you are also planning on attending college here take some AP test so you can skip the basic classes offered at college and go straight to the meaty class.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Max didnt you say you had a choice whether to do college or high school?


 well I saiid I have achoice for college or university, well that should be later and if I am able to get college or university entrance 
Thru Lexus and blor's posts.. I may sign up for hornor classes...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_Well... ya
_I think I probably follow VET technology... could be a good carrier for me. I think I'll take AP Biology next year.
_What are the good colleges or universiy for VET Technology? To be a vet may cost you 8 years, right?
Thanks


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah go ahead and take honors classes. They may be harder than your average high school classes, but thats not saying a whole lot.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> _I think I probably follow VET technology...


as in veterinarian?!?! if so I recall UC Davis is pretty good


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I don;t know, still thinking cause VET is not a good job in Vietnam, you know, where people eat their own dogs...


----------

